# O Gauge: Layout on my enclosed porch



## erkenbrand

After moving into my new house, I went round and round trying to figure out where the new layout should go. The front of the house has a really nice enclosed porch - you can't really tell it used to be a porch unless you look at the original house plans.

Here's my foot print for my proposed layout. The table is all of the grid area in the center - the gray area is my walking room around. The notch from the top is cleared so the front door can open. The main doors are from the living room, and are french doors that open into the living room. 

The grid is laid out as 1' square right now. 

I'll post updates as I get the track laid, and all figured out. Suggestions are much appreciated. 

I will be going two levels on part of it . . . maybe as a raised track on a trestle rather than a mountain. I'm not going so much for realism as for 'toy'. I have some old tin toys that will be displayed in some of it, lots of run things to do while running trains.


----------



## DonR

Am I missing something? Did you intend to show only the
table and room plan? There was no layout on the table.

Don


----------



## Big Ed

I thought you bought this house and when you where looking for a house that had to have train space?
Was that you back when?

Do you have heat in that part?


----------



## Big Ed

What size is it?

6' x 2'?  That layout area?


----------



## sjm9911

I think it's 5 1/2 feet by 15 1/2 feet. Yes, just the footprint, I belive he wants suggestions as he plans. Where are the French doors? Just curious as a skyline might be cool to watch from the living room .


----------



## Big Ed

The whole room I measure at a little under 4" wide x 8" long?

If that is 1" grid, the whole room is only around 4x8? :dunno:


----------



## erkenbrand

It's a 1 foot grid, so the table area is 5.5' x 15.5' with 2' all around for walking space. It is just the table and room area so far, I haven't gotten rolling on the layout yet.

The space is heated, and has windows - pictures to come. There are really nice built in closets and shelves, and I spent today breaking out all of my stuff and getting it up on the shelves so I could see what I have to work with so far. It's been a while since I've had it all out, and was surprised at how much is there.


----------



## Big Ed

OH I missed that small detail, foot instead of inch.

That is a nice area, AC in the summer?


----------



## erkenbrand

No AC yet. I have a friend who does HVAC, and he checked out my furnace. According to him, installing central AC should be pretty straight forward. Now, I just need to start saving to get it done.


----------



## erkenbrand

Here are pictures of the area and my built in shelves. I know it's still a mess, but I'm still working on it. The shelving on the left is going to be my work / restoration area. So far, it's just a pile of stuff I'll need. Organization will come.  And I will need to squeeze in my Christmas layout once it's time to take down the tree.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I see you have a sentry for the trains.


----------



## erkenbrand

Have to keep the trains safe.


----------



## rkenney

Who's the guy in the sardine can?

You already need a bigger room.


----------



## erkenbrand

The armor is a small replica. I wish I had a real suit. 

This is the biggest room in the house I can use for the trains. There is one other that is a possibility, but it isn't as convenient or as easy to transition. Currently, it has the washer / dryer and utility sink. And it's only heated with an electric baseboard heater. Although the room is a bit bigger it just isn't as well suited.


----------



## Big Ed

Looking at your shelves if you take the taller items and put them on the top shelf you could split some of the others and just put rolling stock on in the future.
Just add a shelf in between a few.

Once you build the table a lot of it will go on the table, but for rolling stock you could almost put 2 shelves in between what you have to gain space for storing your future rolling stock.


----------



## California RailFan508

Impressive collection, erkenbrand. Looking forward to how your layout plans turn out as your work progresses.


----------



## The New Guy

erkenbrand said:


> ...There is one other that is a possibility, but it isn't as convenient or as easy to transition...the room is a bit bigger it just isn't as well suited.


I don't believe a 2' walk around with a small bump for the front door constitutes convenient or well suited either.


----------



## erkenbrand

You're right, Ed. That was the first unboxing of everything, and I was using the existing shelving. I will be adding at least one more shelf in the future.

New Guy - I probably should have mentioned that the front door isn't used. The back door is much more conveniently located to the driveway / garage. From the exterior, the front door is mostly wrapped in ivy. I opened the front door once since I moved in, just to see if it worked. At first, I couldn't get the lock to disengage, and when I did the knob needed some WD40 love to function correctly.


----------



## dlbraly

looks good


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Think multi-level.


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, all sorts of multi-level.


----------



## sjm9911

I see a secondary ceiling layout in the distant future!


----------



## erkenbrand

lol . . . I did a ceiling run in my last house. I'm not in too much of a hurry to do it here. It was a lot of fun, but what a pain to put up.


----------



## erkenbrand

I built the basic frame of the table today. Obviously, it needs more added like cross supports, legs, etc, but it feels good to have a start. 

I haven't done much more work in AnyRail. I did decide to skip the notch for the front door. If I do need to suddenly exit through the door the 24" of opening will give me enough room.


----------



## erkenbrand

After much deliberation, I've decided to make the table 35" tall. It's a good bit shorter than my old table, but many of my friends have kids who want to come and play. It'll be easier for them, and easier for me to reach around and work on the layout / make adjustments. 

It also leaves me more room for another level.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Always thinking of the kids, good move.  :thumbsup:


----------



## cole226

predrill and and make as many cable runs as possible before putting the lid on
get everything mounted under there while u can get to it without crawling under.


----------



## erkenbrand

I'll definitely be pre-drilling before I put the lid on.  I learned that lesson last time.

The table now has legs. Note - the legs on the outermost corners are all half box legs, and the other legs will have bracing to the top once I'm ready to lay it. 

My assistant is pretty much useless. He's always laying down on the job.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

He can chew the legs into shape for you.


----------



## Big Ed

The assistant is holding the rug down for you.


----------



## erkenbrand

When I turn my back he makes short work of the cutoffs. Then, he decided that the stir stick I got with my can of green paint would be tasty. Those plus the firewood he keeps pulling from the pile are all equaling a mountain of wood chips growing in my living room.


----------



## erkenbrand

And now all of the framing is in place and pre-drilled for all of that future wiring. I don't have a wiring plan, so went with the philosophy of lots of holes. 

All of the extra cross members wouldn't have been needed if my little Ford Focus could actually carry full sheets of plywood. Having to cut them down to fit makes extra work, and is just annoying.


----------



## sjm9911

Nice bench work! Looks almost furniture grade. Am I the only one that used crude 2 by 4 s? Any way seeing the work your doing, why not just reverse the door? Do you have a porch or overhang on the outside? NY, snow, but if you have a bit of an overhang etc. To prevent snow build up. It looks like a fairly simple pre hung door. If you don't mind the hinges reversed ( low crime area), you can easily make The door outward swinging!


----------



## erkenbrand

That's a damn good idea. There are just concrete steps on the other side of the door, but no reason to not make it swing outward. This is a 0 crime area, so I'm not terribly worried about security. Not to mention I have an ADT system. Gotta keep the trains safe.


----------



## erkenbrand

And now the table has a top. 

Time for sanding and painting. I picked out a green I like at Lowes, and it shouldn't take too long to knock it out. I still need to make a controls deck of some sort, but I'll do that once I can approximate everything I'm going to need - transformers, switch controllers, buttons, track segment power, etc.


----------



## erkenbrand

Also, sjm, thanks for the compliment. I used to build kitchen cabinetry with my brother, and some of what he knows rubbed off. 

My last layout was a combination of 2x6 legs & 2x3 framing. This one is much easier to work on. Of course my last one was also 5" taller, so crawling around beneath it was easier. I might just drag in my creeper from my shop when I start wiring this layout. Hmmm, maybe I'll make a higher creeper specifically for working beneath the table. 

Always have to have multiple projects going.


----------



## Big Ed

If someone breaks in he will trip over the dog anyway. 

A custom creeper member fcwilt built, got another picture in here, https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t3o4lkeoue9ng6t/gI4DctxjI1

Looks comfortable. :thumbsup:
Looks like you could fix your teeth too.


----------



## erkenbrand

That's an awesome creeper. Hmmm, I'll see if I feel that ambitious.


----------



## erkenbrand

And now the table is painted. It's getting close to time to get back to work on figuring what the layout is going to be.


----------



## sjm9911

Take your time, experiment a bit. The hard work is done! I laid out my track and changed it around a lot before making it permanent. Part of that was because I didn't have a clue what I was doing! But in the end patience wins. When your happy put it down. It's starting to look like something now!


----------



## erkenbrand

Here's my first loop in place. Although I started with AnyRail, I ran out of patience and have more fun actually putting track down and seeing what happens. 

Having the larger table has really opened possibilities. And I know how my elevated second level is going to work once I get the first level all nailed down.


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good, that is the way I plan. :thumbsup:

A word of caution if your going to keep all the towers in the corners secure them to the table now. Or at least while you work move them off the corners.
The spots they are in are prone to being knocked over.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## erkenbrand

Good advice, Ed. I too have learned that the hard way. Try living with four cats and see how long anything lasts on edges or corners.


----------



## erkenbrand

Some video of the first run around.


----------



## daveh219

Well...pics #1,4, & 5 answer my first question...scale. O. Pic's 2 & 3...DOG stays...statue goes...


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, it was time for the statue to move on to another room. It's great for shocking people when there's just enough backlight to make it look like another person is standing there. Believe me, it is shocking. Repeatedly.


----------



## Big Ed

erkenbrand said:


> Yup, it was time for the statue to move on to another room. It's great for shocking people when there's just enough backlight to make it look like another person is standing there. Believe me, it is shocking. Repeatedly.


Hang it from the ceiling that will really shock them. 

Beep Beep? Are the locomotives beeps too?


----------



## sjm9911

Great video! What did you get in the mail! ? I see the box, more towers? I agree with ed, old fashioned laying down the track is easier for me! It's flying along!


----------



## erkenbrand

I don't remember what was originally in the box. It was one of my O27 track storage boxes for the move. 

The elevated track is going to be all O. As part of the move I gathered all of my track together in a few boxes, and was surprised at how much O and O27 I have. I don't have quite enough of one flavor to do everything, but between the two I'm good. So, I'm using the O27 on the most stable level. Not to mention I have a dozen or more 1121 switches, and I think they just look good down there. Although the O22 is a better switch, I prefer the way the 1121 looks. To me, that domed housing is just great design.


----------



## sjm9911

I agree, the side lights are like Somthing you would see in a '' this is the future display ''. Way cool.


----------



## erkenbrand

Ok, and I continued messing with it. I've now used up all of my O27 straight track, and need to get some more to continue. I like having lots of laid track so there's lot to do while running the controls.  

I do plan on having another internal loop separate from the rest to have another train running.


----------



## dlbraly

:thumbsup:


----------



## DonR

Nice big layout.

Interested to see the 'airport' beacon in the foreground of your pic.
I received one of those in a grab bag of buildings and the like from
an estate sale. I have an HO layout so it didn't fit in. Then one day
recently I pulled the round plastic cap from a spray can of deodorant.
Hmm...that looks like something that can be used on the layout.
I took it in and my eyes fell on the beacon. The plastic cap fit over
the top platform perfectly, voila...a city water tower. Made a little
pump house. They will go on a mesa I have under construction.








They're posed in the Howard Johnson's parking lot.

Apologize for hornin in on your post.

Don


----------



## erkenbrand

That's an ingenious solution.  Horn in any time.


----------



## erkenbrand

It was another big day for the new layout. I think I have this level just about where I want it. Living 1/4 mile from a train store is dangerous.  Yesterday, I ran short of O27 straights, and I was able to quickly correct that today on my way home from work.

The missing link now is a 45 crossover that I will need to modify since it will be setup to allow different track segments to operate, possibly from independent transformers. 

I've tried to leave good room for future accessories, buildings, light landscaping. My plan is to load up on the operating accessories. They add a lot of fun.


----------



## sjm9911

Looks great! Is the missile launcher keeping the dog at bay?


----------



## erkenbrand

The missile launcher is to keep the cats at bay. 

BTW: It's dangerous to have 'The Train Doctor' less than 1/4 mile away. Yesterday, I went in and picked up some O27 straights, and ended up with an extra crossing signal as well. Today, I went in to pick up some bulbs for the 1121 switches, and 394 beacon towers, and a 45dg crossover track. I walked out with those, and some KLine portable spotlights.

This could get to be expensive.


----------



## sjm9911

Slow down, you'll need a new house soon


----------



## erkenbrand

Nah, I'll just leave the door open and grow the layout into the living room.


----------



## dlbraly

DonR said:


> Nice big layout.
> 
> Interested to see the 'airport' beacon in the foreground of your pic.
> I received one of those in a grab bag of buildings and the like from
> an estate sale. I have an HO layout so it didn't fit in. Then one day
> recently I pulled the round plastic cap from a spray can of deodorant.
> Hmm...that looks like something that can be used on the layout.
> I took it in and my eyes fell on the beacon. The plastic cap fit over
> the top platform perfectly, voila...a city water tower. Made a little
> pump house. They will go on a mesa I have under construction.
> View attachment 33158
> 
> 
> They're posed in the Howard Johnson's parking lot.
> 
> Apologize for hornin in on your post.
> 
> Don


Cool Idea!


----------



## erkenbrand

Here's a video of another test run. Round and round she goes! I can't end a night of layout work without at least running something. 

Trying to capture the smoke from the 2055 is a pain in the rear with my cell phone camera. I need to work on my stage lighting.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're really making fast progress there! Nice work!


----------



## DT&I

nothing like watching a Lionel sail along. I can smell it from here


----------



## Big Ed

Don't the switches work yet?


----------



## erkenbrand

Nope, they don't work yet. I haven't started working on any of the wiring. I've been concentrating on placement of everything before getting started on the functionality. I'll start tackling that in a couple of days.


----------



## sjm9911

Looks better with the trains on it!


----------



## erkenbrand

After lots of running trains in my head, I decided to make some changes in the layout. The center loop just didn't add up to a lot of fun . . . it was too complicated. So, I pulled all of that track and relaid it leaving me with the outer large loop, an inner large loop and an inner small loop. That small loop may change a bit more as I continue with modifications, but I think I'm a lot closer with the first level now.


----------



## erkenbrand

Starting to pull together the control panel. With this in place, it's time to start lacing wires.


----------



## DT&I

I love those huge lionel transformers


----------



## Big Ed

Just a thought before you hook up the wires.

You can get a cleaner look for your switch controllers wires if you drill some holes on the panel to run the wires through before you hook them up. 

Just another thought. 
If space is a problem where the panel is you can also put a piano hinge on it. ( A strong one).
When your not using the panel it would lay down out of the way. I guess it is too late to do that and it looks like you have enough room there anyway. 

Coming along nice, has anyone complained about the sound yet?
Has your helper started to chew on the table legs yet?


----------



## sjm9911

Looks great! If you modify that inner loop and make it a tiny bit larger( take the siding over on that outer loop) you might be able to squeeze in a reverse loop for that inner circle. Then it would go somewhere! You would need two more switches. Just and idea, it might not even work!


----------



## erkenbrand

Hey Ed - thanks for the suggestions. I like the idea of drilling holes and running the wires through the panel. I might even do a set of hinges . . . it's not too late yet. Maybe - I don't have a space problem there. The panel is in front of the double doors that open into the living room. 

I'm the only one living here, so nobody has complained about the sound. 

My helper is too lazy to chew the legs. He just flops on the floor beneath the layout while I'm working on it. On the other hand the cats are having a field day. I'm very happy to have doors to keep them out.


----------



## erkenbrand

SJM - that's a good point. I'll play around with that. I have plenty of switches.

The really small loop is a placeholder for now. I think I'm going to build a helix to run between the first and second levels. I'm very much looking forward to diving into that project.


----------



## erkenbrand

I started toying with helix placement tonight. At a train show in Buffalo last year I picked up about 30 pounds of O track for $20. It's in various states of usefulness, but most of it just needs a good cleaning. Gives me plenty to get started with.

Obviously, the trestle pieces are just for prototyping purposes so I can start getting the feel of the helix. I still have to decide just how high I'm going to go with it, and how significant the second level is going to be.

Originally, the second level was just going to be an elevated track that did some fun runs, but now I'm thinking I might go for something a bit more substantial. Like a small edge platform that supports the track and some buildings / accessories. Not a full layer . . . say 7" or 8" wide around the edges, and a crossover run in the middle. 

Maybe. 

Of course my supervisor cat is there adding his engineering expertise. I'm calling out the big guns here.


----------



## sjm9911

You have to keep an eye on those supervisors, I walked away for a bit and mine decided to relocate (eat) my custom trees.


----------



## DT&I




----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You need larger trains, those dinky HO locomotives aren't going to move that cat!


----------



## erkenbrand

The O locos do move cats. Very well. Especially the big, cast post-war engines. 

Yes, I have experience with it. And the cats don't lay on the tracks when the trains are running anymore. 

I've not had any trees out for landscape yet, but I'm assuming these cats will consider them to be treats as well. When I had my last layout together, the cats would walk through my farm scenes and go 'cow tipping'.


----------



## DT&I

yeh, those auburn animals I sent ya would be great chew toys


----------



## erkenbrand

They would be. I'm glad I have doors to keep the animals away from the room when I'm not in attendance.

Turns out the cats really don't like being shut up in there either.


----------

